# Sleeping on a raft.....



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

If you have side rail platforms its easy to set up some roll a cots. The feet are about 48" apart this should span most side rails


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I did a search on hammocks and found this one that was posted by Sam Arnold IV.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

All you need is a 20' long cat and you can do this on top of your boxes.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I will see if I can dig up a picture later but my wife and I sleep on our 14' avon a lot. We have a 4 bay frame and put ammo can's up front, dry box next, in the captains bay I built a wood insert and then the cooler at the feet. With a little foam the first 3 bays are almost completely flat, the cooler at the feet is close but isn't a big deal. The captains bay insert goes on top of the ammo can's during the day and makes for a GREAT place to put a fire pan. The size is just right for the two of us and if we need to we can pitch a tent on top without a huge amount of work but we usually sleep under the stars. The only modification I am considering is trying to figure out a way to build another insert for up front to replace the ammo cans while sleeping since they are often used at camp. I would want the two inserts and fire pan to all nest to make it as clean as possible.


----------



## Oregon595 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies....especially the pictures..!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Been river camping for 30+ years and the older I get, the closer I sleep to my boat. 
At this point in my life, I normally sleep on the beach within 5' of my boat. A cot can set up on any beach, including sloped and rocky.

The next logical step would be to sleeping on the boat, but I have never seen the advantge. Its either moving or up on a sloping beach. 
On the Grand you have to deal with ths tides. You cut off easy access to all your stuff on your boat. 
Tougher to rig a quick shelter if it rains (never use a tent). If you drop something, its either lost in the bottom of your boat or in the river. 
Takes much longer to set up/take down. You end up peeing from a moving or sloped boat in the dark.
And did I mention, its hard to get to your beer cooler.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

One of my boating buddies came up with a good way to sleep on his boat. He has 2 roll a cots, instead of inserting the legs, he cam straps the cots together, then straps the outside of the cots to his frame. This keeps the cots taught. He has a 16' Avon, so it is a fairly wide boat. He sleeps length-wise. Looked sweet, I didn't try it, but that is my plan next trip. May need to pad a spot or two with a pfd.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> Been river camping for 30+ years and the older I get, the closer I sleep to my boat.
> At this point in my life, I normally sleep on the beach within 5' of my boat. A cot can set up on any beach, including sloped and rocky.
> 
> The next logical step would be to sleeping on the boat, but I have never seen the advantge. Its either moving or up on a sloping beach.
> ...


So true, Sleeping in a tree would be cool as well but in the end very similar to boat camping. Only reason I can see for boat camping is to many mushrooms and missed all the good campsites.


----------



## Oregon595 (May 25, 2011)

*Yep! and....*



bucketboater said:


> So true, Sleeping in a tree would be cool as well but in the end very similar to boat camping. Only reason I can see for boat camping is to many mushrooms and missed all the good campsites.


Call that a double header of wisdom!....thanks!...heading for the cot on-shore then but those hammocks on the boat sure look nice still ----anyone ever set up hammock poles on an NRS frame?


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Oregon595 said:


> Call that a double header of wisdom!....thanks!...heading for the cot on-shore then but those hammocks on the boat sure look nice still ----anyone ever set up hammock poles on an NRS frame?


 I want a roll bar on my raft, bimini top so I dont feel the sun, a 500 dollar cooler, a dutch oven for my digiorno pizza and phucking honey bucket. Keep it simple, we rafters seem obsessed making simple things very complicated.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey dont knock a bimini top unless you've tried it. This summer we had a week of 95F plus rowing and tons of potential for sunburn. But it was great on my boat


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

The picture I posted above looks to be an NRS frame???? I would think it would be easy with LoPros as long as it's properly braced. In the picture it appears that he has a cross brace between the two uprights. As for hammock sleeping in general.....it's awesome. My cot with a thermarest is the bomb, but the hammock is even better. Best nights sleep ever. Your back feels amazing in the morning. And it would be very cool on a hot GC trip because of the air flow under the hammock. Once you're in the hammock and settled, there's really not much movement, and if there is it's liked being rocked to sleep. I would try a hammock out at home first to see if you like it before investing a lot of time and effort into building a stand for the boat. remember that in a hammock you lay on the diagonal to get the best & flattest position. The hammock wouldn't block access to stuff on your boat, but it would be a bit more labor intensive to set up every night??? In the long run though, I'd just go with a roll-a-cot on your boat....easy, simple, fast.
Just 2 cents from a hammock lover. Now if God would just provide perfectly spaced sturdy trees at every river camp, I'd be happy.


----------



## wsmckinney (Jun 21, 2010)

If you're ever paddle boating and you got a self bailer flip the son buck over and sleep on the bottom.... make sure you let a lil air out first depending on your sleep number.........


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

cataraftgirl said:


> The picture I posted above looks to be an NRS frame???? I would think it would be easy with LoPros as long as it's properly braced. In the picture it appears that he has a cross brace between the two uprights. As for hammock sleeping in general.....it's awesome. My cot with a thermarest is the bomb, but the hammock is even better. Best nights sleep ever. Your back feels amazing in the morning. And it would be very cool on a hot GC trip because of the air flow under the hammock. Once you're in the hammock and settled, there's really not much movement, and if there is it's liked being rocked to sleep. I would try a hammock out at home first to see if you like it before investing a lot of time and effort into building a stand for the boat. remember that in a hammock you lay on the diagonal to get the best & flattest position. The hammock wouldn't block access to stuff on your boat, but it would be a bit more labor intensive to set up every night??? In the long run though, I'd just go with a roll-a-cot on your boat....easy, simple, fast.
> Just 2 cents from a hammock lover. Now if God would just provide perfectly spaced sturdy trees at every river camp, I'd be happy.


Yes. Cross brace as shown. Make sure pipe is ver strong (dont use Emt conduit). Draw a free body diagram and compute the forces. Probably use 2x the expected weights to account for stress of getting in or out. The lowpros on the frame can be permanently mounted. You will need long pipes and be careful there is no side support. So much easier to invest in a good roll a cot or just find a good pair of trees


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

I suppose biminis and hammocks are nice. I spent 3 weeks in GC sleeping on the deckboard for my front drop. In my oar well is 2 rocket boxes that the board rests on while I sleep. I leave my oars in the locks and strap down the blade ends to my frame so the oars act like firm, useable guard rails (sort of). The beauty lies in the fact that no additional junk is required. In case of rain I use a bivy and/or a tarp. Good luck. Gear with more than one use is always a good thing.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

Top ten reasons I sleep on the boat. In no particular order.
Don't have to schlepp my stuff up the beach each night.
Don't have to schlepp my stuff back down to the boat each morning.
Don't have to look for 'the best' camping spot.
Fewer crawling things.
No sand in my crap.
Just roll over to pee.
15 degrees cooler than on shore (not good in winter, but great in summer)
Rocks me to sleep.
I can tell if there is a change in the tide and adjust the boat in the middle of the night.
I can be where I am the only one snoring.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

kikii875 said:


> Top ten reasons I sleep on the boat. In no particular order.
> Don't have to schlepp my stuff up the beach each night.
> Don't have to schlepp my stuff back down to the boat each morning.
> Don't have to look for 'the best' camping spot.
> ...


+1^ I've slept on my boat for 20 years whenever possible for the reasons you've stated, though my pillow has fallen in the water a couple of times...


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

kikii875 said:


> Fewer crawling things.
> No sand in my crap.
> Just roll over to pee.
> 15 degrees cooler than on shore (not good in winter, but great in summer)
> ...


+1, especially in the Ditch.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I am also a boat sleeper. Once I'm in the boat and have everything close why bother getting out. I cook on my sideboards and when I'm done I put mt kitchen up grab cocktails from my convienently located bar crank some toons and lay out the paco pad on the side board then pass out. I have pics in my album labled tounge river but my boat is 13 ft and I am 5'8" so it works for me. I'm getting a 16 ft this year and will have ample room for wife and baby on boat too. The sunbrella will be a new addition as well.


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

*Nightfloater*

18's sleep 4 across comfortably


----------



## jrice345 (Jan 11, 2011)

Mark, I've seen you sleep on your boat. But it wasn't as pretty as this picture!



Wadeinthewater said:


> +1, especially in the Ditch.


----------

